# Does pre-invite freezes eoi?



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

What if my points decrease after pre invite due to change in age. Will it impact eoi as pre-invite i have accepted and paid the amount

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> What if my points decrease after pre invite due to change in age. Will it impact eoi as pre-invite i have accepted and paid the amount
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


EOI is not locked
You will lose points due to age as and when applicable

If you have already got a preinvite, you can inform the state that you will lose points for age, and request them to fast track your final invite decision 
Check if your state offers this

Cheers


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

saloni27singal said:


> What if my points decrease after pre invite due to change in age. Will it impact eoi as pre-invite i have accepted and paid the amount
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk




Pre-invite won’t free the EOI as far as I know. The EOI gets frozen when you get nominated and the invite from skillselect is triggered. 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> EOI is not locked
> You will lose points due to age as and when applicable
> 
> If you have already got a preinvite, you can inform the state that you will lose points for age, and request them to fast track your final invite decision
> ...


If i get a pre invite with 70 points from state, and later on if my points increase to 75,then the dibp invite will be come on the basis of 70 points or 75 points

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> If i get a pre invite with 70 points from state, and later on if my points increase to 75,then the dibp invite will be come on the basis of 70 points or 75 points
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


The points will be frozen on the date of final invite and if your points are 75 on that date, then it will remain as 75

DIBP do not issue invites under 190
The states do

cheers


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The points will be frozen on the date of final invite and if your points are 75 on that date, then it will remain as 75
> 
> DIBP do not issue invites under 190
> The states do
> ...


It means points will freeze with the invitation mail which state sends( the one which has to be accepted/rejected) within 14 days?

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saloni27singal said:


> What if my points decrease after pre invite due to change in age. Will it impact eoi as pre-invite i have accepted and paid the amount
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


first of all, there is no such thing as pre-invite, this is incorrect term, please use the correct term: invitation to apply for state sponsorship. 

Secondly, no. Not until you are nominated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> It means points will freeze with the invitation mail which state sends( the one which has to be accepted/rejected) within 14 days?
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


No
That’s the pre invite

After the preinvite, you make a detailed application to the state as per their guidelines 

If they still like it , then they send you a final invite and at that stage the EOI is frozen

You then have 60 days to accept it and pay the visa application charges, else it will lapse

Cheers


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No
> That’s the pre invite
> 
> After the preinvite, you make a detailed application to the state as per their guidelines
> ...


So it is wise to submit eoi with 70 points, get pre-invite then when points will increase to 75 then I will get state's invite via dibp

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> So it is wise to submit eoi with 70 points, get pre-invite then when points will increase to 75 then I will get state's invite via dibp
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


You submit your EOI immediately with 70points and wait for preinvite

If you get the invite before your points increase, well and good , else you have a better chance at getting the preinvite when your points increase

If you still don’t understand the process, then you should seriously think of going through a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

saloni27singal said:


> So it is wise to submit eoi with 70 points, get pre-invite then when points will increase to 75 then I will get state's invite via dibp
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


not sure what you mean... when you submit sc190 and select points for SS get added automatically, no need to overthink


----------



## saloni27singal (Jul 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> not sure what you mean... when you submit sc190 and select points for SS get added automatically, no need to overthink


My points will increase due to work ex in October month, so asked this question that if i get pre invite at 70 points and later on they increase to 75 than will it be it any advantage ir disadvantage wrt to the fact that pre-invite was at 70 and points have incresed

Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

saloni27singal said:


> My points will increase due to work ex in October month, so asked this question that if i get pre invite at 70 points and later on they increase to 75 than will it be it any advantage ir disadvantage wrt to the fact that pre-invite was at 70 and points have incresed
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L22 using Tapatalk


my friend,
At the moment, what you have to do is to file a EOI with current points and select 190 and NSW as your proffered state.
No matter if you points increase or decrease , you will receive the invite by the time (or invite to apply NSW)
just check your mails everyday.
for now thats all, If you come across any issue after that,just post,
members will answer. 
good luck


----------



## GJN2023 (2 d ago)

Dear all I see this question has been asked above but now it’s been a few years since. Scenario: I received a pre invite for 491 visa (to be accepted in 14 days). At the time of creating my EOI I had 90 points. I submitted the nomination to migration department for final state nomination within the requested 14 days. 
Question: Now my wife completed her PTE and skills and both are positive. Hence I am eligible to increase my points by 10 (90 to 100). Now, can I go into EOI and update to 100 since final invite is not received yet. Does it make a difference these 10 points? Or shall I just leave it as is


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GJN2023 said:


> Dear all I see this question has been asked above but now it’s been a few years since. Scenario: I received a pre invite for 491 visa (to be accepted in 14 days). At the time of creating my EOI I had 90 points. I submitted the nomination to migration department for final state nomination within the requested 14 days.
> Question: Now my wife completed her PTE and skills and both are positive. Hence I am eligible to increase my points by 10 (90 to 100). Now, can I go into EOI and update to 100 since final invite is not received yet. Does it make a difference these 10 points? Or shall I just leave it as is


If you are going to accept the final invite for 491, then there is no advantage of claiming the points
You will have to unnecessarily give all evidence for spouse skills to dha
If you are thinking of abandoning the 491 and try to 189/190 as you now have 10 more points, then only updating the EOI with spouse skills makes sense 
Cheers


----------



## GJN2023 (2 d ago)

Thank you so much NB 😊


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

GJN2023 said:


> Dear all I see this question has been asked above but now it’s been a few years since. Scenario: I received a pre invite for 491 visa (to be accepted in 14 days). At the time of creating my EOI I had 90 points. I submitted the nomination to migration department for final state nomination within the requested 14 days.
> Question: Now my wife completed her PTE and skills and both are positive. Hence I am eligible to increase my points by 10 (90 to 100). Now, can I go into EOI and update to 100 since final invite is not received yet. Does it make a difference these 10 points? Or shall I just leave it as is


You should try for 189 and 190 with the point score you have


----------



## GJN2023 (2 d ago)

Thanks RD. My occupation of Client Service Manager is not available in 190 in too many states. It’s also not available in 189. The 190 was added to Vic recently for my occupation. However, they say you need an ROI for the same and you can have only one active ROI in the system. Since I got SA 491 invite first I thought it’s better to go with what’s in hand. Can we apply ROI for Vic though we have a SA invite?


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

GJN2023 said:


> Thanks RD. My occupation of Client Service Manager is not available in 190 in too many states. It’s also not available in 189. The 190 was added to Vic recently for my occupation. However, they say you need an ROI for the same and you can have only one active ROI in the system. Since I got SA 491 invite first I thought it’s better to go with what’s in hand. Can we apply ROI for Vic though we have a SA invite?


The 'only one ROI' rule in the system is specific to VIC state only so yes you can absolutely submit your ROI.

Also, update your EOI as well with extra points.


----------



## GJN2023 (2 d ago)

Thanks RD I’m right away applying for the 190 for Vic as well. Will let know the outcome


----------

